

Ask HN: How can I build web apps without knowing how to code them? - middlegeek

Does anyone know of a resource which allows a person to build web apps without knowing how to code them? Like Google's App Inventor allows people to build (somewhat basic) Android apps with knowing the code, I'd like to find something I can use to build a web app I would like to have for my personal use.<p>It would be great if it was WYSIWYG or close to that.<p>I assume it may be somewhat limited, that's fine.<p>It would be great if I could edit the output with my own code down the line when I learn how to do so.<p>Hiring someone to do this for me would defeat the purpose. Half the reason I want this is to have something to play with and experiment with.<p>I have been learning to code on the side. I'd like to learn how to build web apps and am learning how to make Android apps. It is going to take a while and I am fine with that. However I am impatient and would like to find something that allows me to take a bit of a short cut in a way and allow me to play with web app creation in a basic way while I simultaneously learn how to do it the right way.<p>Thanks!
======
kls
What you seek is a golden goose, it does not exist and probably will not exist
for some time. Not until AI is more robust. What you can do is use a product
like Wavemake that holds your hand quite a bit <http://www.wavemaker.com/>
while it is not a "no code" solution, it does simplify things for you. The
problem with some solutions like this as when you become more experienced and
want more complicated solutions they can get in your way rather than help you.

~~~
middlegeek
I did not realize this would be so hard to find, I thought I may be looking in
the wrong areas. That looks promising. Thanks very much.

------
mthomas
Have you looked at <http://www.web2py.com/>. It comes with a webserver and
database. There is also a book: <http://web2py.com/book> and there are
prebuilt application that you can install <http://web2py.com/appliances>

~~~
middlegeek
Thanks for your input, I will check it out!

------
mdipierro
I think you want this: <http://vimeo.com/13485916>

~~~
middlegeek
Cool, thanks very much!

